
Show HN: Swift Talk - chriseidhof
https://talk.objc.io
======
masukomi
I'm down with the idea but can't help but think "Why would i want to listen to
talk about Swift from a bunch of guys that think Obj is such hot shit they
made it their doman?" Domains are cheap. If you really want to promote swift,
do so on a swift centric site not one that makes me think you think of it as
some side thing that isn't nearly as important as that great Obj-c

And Yes, I'm actually someone who would appreciate and benefit from these
talks. Not sure $9 a month worth though.

~~~
snyp
Don't judge a website by its domain...

------
chriseidhof
Hey HN! We're launching Swift Talk today :D. Happy to answer any questions.
Enjoy!

